# Golden Retriever (9 yo) for adoption in Queens, NY



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Bumping up for this sweet boy....


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for this beautiful boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

Hope she contacts the Golden Ret. Rescues.


----------



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

What a shame. Poor Lucas. Hopefully he will find a family that will love and cherish him. (I don't like that they are offering him at "no cost." 

I have a friend who is looking for an older dog as a companion for her, her 7-year-old greyhound and two cats. Will pass the info along to her. Maybe Lucas will be the perfect fit for her family!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aunt Betty's Dog*

Aunt Betty's Dog

Praying your friend will want to love him and give him a home!
Thanks for passing info to her.


----------



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

She e-mailed the craigslist address last night, but no answer yet. Will let you know if they get back to her.


----------



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

Still no response. Hope that means the sweet boy found a great home -- or got into a responsible rescue.


----------

